# Gmail profile picture won't change ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I changed my gmail profile picture it change everywhere it won't change here the G you see when your going to log in what is the fix to make the photo I pick to come in ?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Have you tried logging out of your Gmail and logging back in? Also, try clearing your browser cookies and cache files and see if that helps.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

DBCooper; it worked I have another issue I can not delete a photo and replace it with another what is the fix ?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Does this other issue of yours deal with Gmail also? If not, what program?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

DBCooper; yes all Gmail I can not delete a photo and replace it with another and the other issue I said in my first post please guide me threw a fix please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you trying to change the theme like this How to change your Gmail background theme | Digital Trends
Or add a pic to the theme How to change gmail background image 
As usual you give very little info on what your trying to achieve and what you already did.
More info from you when posting will help those trying to assist you in resolving your issue.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten;I apologize I can't *delete* the *Gmail Profile Picture * can you please give me the steps I tryed this did not change


To remove your Google Profile picture, go to Google+, pick Photos from the dropdown menu in the upper left. Click Albums, and go to your Profile Photos album. Delete the contents. 

If you are referring to a photo you actually set up inside Gmail, then go to Settings >> General >> My Picture, choose Change Picture and pick No Picture. 


Neither of these changes will take place instantly in every place they are visible, so please have a little patience. 






https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...bseg-P6Cov8YvC4fQ&sig2=ZakaSKs2JcOn_rZEyjBORA


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have tried to get you to post info previously and most times you only answer what suits you, this is most frustrating for helpers so the point of my post was to get your attention and some further info.
I will look at this when not in work and see if you may have missed a step and if the changes are meant to be immediate.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten; ok also I tryed to add a picture to my Gmail profile picture it never applys can you see if it takes a number of hours of days ?

*Change your picture*



Open Gmail.
In the top right, click Settings







.
Click *Settings*.
In the "My Picture" section, click *Change picture*.
Select or upload a new picture.
Select the portion of the photo you want to show.
Click *Apply changes*.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check you have this set correctly.

Change your picture's visibility

Using a browser, open Gmail.
In the top right, click Settings Settings.
Click Settings.
In the "My Picture" section, select a visibility option.

Visible to everyone: Anyone who you email, or who emails you, can see your picture.

Visible only to people I can chat with: Only people you've given permission to chat with you or see when you're online can see your picture.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check you have this set correctly.

Change your picture's visibility

Using a browser, open Gmail.
In the top right, click Settings Settings.
Click Settings.
In the "My Picture" section, select a visibility option.

Visible to everyone: Anyone who you email, or who emails you, can see your picture.

Visible only to people I can chat with: Only people you've given permission to chat with you or see when you're online can see your picture.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten;yes I have it Visible to everyone am having to issues

1 Can not delete picture

2 Can not add picture it never applys can you see if it takes a number of hours of days to add ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the posts here https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/mt52bLy8ygI
and that forum is specifically for gmail users so may have more to give you in answers.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten; I did post their I did mention to you it can take 24 hours to add did not do it and getting rid of cache and cookies I did not get what it means do you ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The browser cache and cookies and 24 hours is an estimate for it all to get applied.
Also if you asked there you should not be posting on other forums it is very disrespectful to those on that forum who might try to assist you, and you could end up with conflicting advice, so stick with the gmail specific forum for gmail issues.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten;do I get rid of browser cache and cookies and wait 24 hours is an estimate for it all to get applied.



I got a reply their did not get a staight answer and never answer me back reason I posted here


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look if your answers are anything like those you post here, I 'am not surprised they have not been quick to come back to you, no matter what your told on how to post or how to behave correctly you keep going your own way, and as I pointed out already this annoys folk, since the very thing your complaining about on the other forum is exactly what you do
so we seldom get a straight answer, reciting your issue is not answer since we already know that part, and other places may not be as forgiving as the team members and members at TSF have been. The quickest route to resolving your issue is to contact Gmail There is a contact us link on the help pages How to Get Help from Gmail Support


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I apologize am not technical doing the best I can


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's not the technical thing I 'am talking about, it's things like multiple posting and cross posting on forums along with only answering questions in part and sometimes not at all, you really must try to work with us IE if we ask a question it is not to make things difficult it because your answer may confirm or refute a idea on a fix, please don't take this as some sort of beat down, it's about trying to get you on to the same wavelenght as those trying to assist you. These things prolong things which might just be a simple matter but with little to no real feed back we cannot proceed, as we don't have the info to help guide things. now if you have tried all the Gmail help pages on the subject and it is still not working then you go to the source for a helping hand.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I will try to give better details in the future yes I guess your right to give me some sort of beat down as it is your forum and time


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No not a beat down, that is what I said I want to give you and the folk who try to help you the best possible chance.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten ok I will see if this issue gets fix if not I will come back and tell you


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten
*
*

I followed Gmail Profile Picture directions it said wait 24 hours since I made the changed for it to propagate and clear the cache and it did not work is their any way you can help me find the answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly your best option contact Gmail directly


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did contact Gmail directly no help any way you can help me find the answer I can detail my issue


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Post the info someone might have some idea.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten Post the info in the Gmail Forum?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> joeten Post the info in the Gmail Forum?


If you went to one of Joe's previous links in this Forum and scrolled down, you would have found: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!categories/gmail


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I did contact Gmail directly and in their Forum no help any way can you help me find the answer I can detail my issue


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Was this your post on the Gmail Forum https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/BBoGGZzudPQ;context-place=forum/gmail if it is then you did receive help and it was not a no help situation.
You posted here earlier saying you could post details of your issue, that seemed to indicate you wished to post the info here.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten yes my post on the Gmail Forum https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/BBoGGZzudPQ;context-place=forum/gmail I did not receive any help on the situation.
You posted here earlier saying you could post details of your issue, that seemed to indicate you wished to post the info here. yes


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And of course you did both suggestions including the links: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/35529?hl=en and https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1355890?hl=en


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes I did both suggestions including the links: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/35529?hl=en and https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1355890?hl=en

I want to know the time it takes for the picture to change ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And you understand the difference between Cover Photo and Profile Photo? Are either shared with other devices?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday; I mean a Photo everywhere on your computer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> Corday; I mean a Photo everywhere on your computer


Please explain.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The photo change is as far as I know relates only to Gmail, not your computer.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday;I changed my Gmail Pofile Picture it did not change everywhere it won't change here the G one example you see when your going to log in


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you talking about logging on to TSF or Gmail, if the former ie TSF why would it change it is not related to Gmail.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And again, no answers to my Post #34. Your Post #35 would be hard or impossible to interpret.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday; this is only Gmail you change your Picture


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This was my point earlier Corday Sportsman is not such a good sport when answering, very frustrating and time consuming, for little real return to us in terms of info when trying to help.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday; this
Profile photo
Your profile photo is the smaller circular photo on your profile. Learn to change your profile photo.


Cover photo
Your cover photo is the large rectangular photo on your profile. Learn to change your cover photo.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes and I must go now to coach a High School Tennis team's match against a league opponent.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I did changed my Gmail Profile Picture it worked only it will not change on my Gmail Login Screen what is the fix?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Clear your browser cache and see if it changes.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I will Clear my browser cache and see if it changes. ok I will let you knows if it worked


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I Cleared my browser cache my Gmail Profile Picture worked it did not change on my Gmail Login Screen only what is the fix?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure you show yourself in your contacts.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday;I looked where are my contacts. in Gmail ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've got to learn to search for yourself. This is the very first thing on Google search engine:

To search for a contact: Click Gmail at the top-left corner of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts. Enter the name, email address, or any other contact details of the person you're trying to find in the contacts search box


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I found contacts what do u mean show yourself in your contacts. I have no one in my contacts
.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Change your picture's visibility

Using a browser, open Gmail.
In the top right, click Settings Settings.
Click Settings.
In the "My Picture" section, select a visibility option.

Visible to everyone: Anyone who you email, or who emails you, can see your picture.

Visible only to people I can chat with: Only people you've given permission to chat with you or see when you're online can see your picture.

Find the answers here https://support.google.com/mail/answer/35529?hl=en&ref_topic=3394466


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten; here is where am at I did changed my Gmail Profile Picture it did change only it did not change on my Gmail Login Screen I see the picture when I log in when I log out I get the G symbol what is the fix?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the Gmail help pages, we are not Gmail experts they are and every step is laid out 1 by 1.
There is a search bar near the top of the page here https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7029059?hl=en for looking into the various options of Gmail, you type in the thing you are looking for and if you do not get the right answer change the search until you do, we all had to start by using some type of search and working through until we found the answer.
TSF does not have all the answers for Gmail.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I did search it says it can take 24 hours to change is this right ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to stop now, you have asked this before and been answered, just because it is not either working for you (usually that indicates something was done incorrectly) or does not suit you to get this answer you cannot expect it to change, as I have stated the help pages are from their experts that is who you should be talking with, this may take more time than you wish but it is all you have as I think we have gone through everything we can to assist you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> joeten; here is where am at I did changed my Gmail Profile Picture it did change only it did not change on my Gmail Login Screen I see the picture when I log in when I log out I get the G symbol what is the fix?


 when you log out of gmail why would you think your picture should show
I do not use a picture but when I am signed in to google I have the letter m which is my initial of my first name but when I sign out it just shows up as an icon that says sign in. why do you need your picture shown when your signed out of gmail?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1; my Gmail Profile Picture i added should replace G symbol I meant ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well I can not test if I can do it as I am at work so will try to do that tomarrow when I get up


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1;ok please get back to me with the answer tomarrow please


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you could try this in attachment sign into google then on your "G" click then click on change


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1 did this work when you tryed it ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

As you can see in my screen shot it worked just fine but only works with Google Chrome browser and when logged out picture changes to the letter. That is how it works


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1 I see in your screen shot it worked just fine but only works with Google Chrome browser and when logged out picture changes to the letter on mine on some accounts 
when logged out picture changes to the a the picture am using firefox you said it only works on Google Chrome?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I did not check Firefox as I do not use. Ie don't work at all


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1 On Google Chrome browser when logged out picture changes to the letter. mine on some I see a picture I added ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I just telling you what I have can't say yours going to be the same


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1 do you want to see a screen shot of my log in screen ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well I have told you it works on mine with google chrome but when log out it changes to the letter. I do not know how to help you further. to me if you can get logged in and get to the email I see no reason to worry if you have a picture or not. most important part is being able get to the email. just my opinion.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1; ok fixed for me with picture on login screen on IE firefox chrome


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

so you fixed it now? 

I see it is working on IE for me too just could not set it up in IE but now it shows on the browsers I use. even here at TSF


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

oscer1 great it worked for you to oscer1


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you can mark the tread as solved


----------

